# Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden



## vowa (24. März 2015)

Wir fahren Freitag nach Tingsryd an den Stora Hensjön.
 Kennt jemand das Gewässer und kann Tipps geben ?

 Gibt es in der Umgebung vielleicht auch einen Forellenteich ? Wir fahren mit zwei Kindern die gerne ein wenig Forellen angeln möchten ?

 Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Lachsfluß Mörrum ?

 Ich bitte um zahlreiche Antworten


----------



## loete1970 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Moin,

hier zum Beispiel:

http://www2.visittingsryd.se/de/to-do/a477864/angelaktivitaten-am-strommagarden/showdetails?filter=c%3D20455

oder hier:

http://www2.visitsmaland.se/de/to-do/a402930/angeln-im-kulagolen/showdetails?page=2&filter=c=19413


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (25. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Hallo vowa,
am Hensjön fahre ich nur häufig vorbei, wenn ich auf dem Weg von meiner Unterkunft nach Växjö bin.  In Växjö gibt es übrigens einen schönen Angelladen, ich glaube in Tingsryd ebenfalls.
Die Mörrum würde ich angeltechnisch nicht empfehlen. Zu bestimmten Zeiten sind die Preise exorbitant und die besten Plätze meist schon nicht mehr frei. Das Laxmuseum ist aber durchaus mal einen Ausflug wert.
Einen Forellenteich, der besonders für Kinder bestens geeignet ist, kann ich empfehlen. Er heißt Svartegöl und liegt ca. 3 km rechts vor dem Ort Vissefjärda (natürlich aus Richtung Tingsryd gesehen). Der Ort, wo man Tageskarten dafür kaufen kann, ändert sich häufig. Am besten man biegt erst einmal ab und liesst sich an der roten Scheune rechts oder an den Schautafeln links (da ist auch der See) ein, dort meist steht ein Hinweis. Sollten die das wieder einmal vergessen haben, ist der ICA in Vissefjärda die beste Stelle zum Nachfragen bzw. Kaufen der Karte.
In diesem See, der zwei behindertengerechte Angelplattformen hat gibt es Forellen und Saiblinge von beachtlichen Größen. Wurm und Köderfisch sind nicht erlaubt; kleine Wobbler und Spinner oder besonders Miniblinker mit roten Puscheln dran sind der Bringer. Boote gibt es da keine zu leihen.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass Du Dich im Anschluß an den Urlaub mal meldest und Bericht erstattest, sonst wir später so schnell keiner mehr auf weitere Fragen eine Antwort aus dem Ärmel schütteln.
Schwefi


----------



## vowa (25. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Na das sind ja schonmal sehr gute Hinweise. Vor allem mit dem Forellenteich. Sind die Hinweisschilder ausschließlich in schwedisch oder auch englisch ? Werden dort wie in Deutschland Forellen zum angeln frisch besetzt oder ist es ein Naturbestand ? Ist dort ein Fischereischein Pflicht oder dürfen die Kids dort auch angeln ?

 Ich habe für weitere Tipps mal diese Jungs angeschrieben :
http://www.smaland-sportfiske.com/
 Die sind dort in unmittelbarer Nähe.
 Selbstverständlich schreibe ich einen Erfahrungsbericht. Hoffentlich mit Fotos wo einiges an Fisch zu sehen ist


----------



## vowa (25. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

@loete1970
 Danke für die Hinweise !
 Weißt Du ob man dort ohne Fischereiprüfung angeln darf ?

 Gruß, Andreas


----------



## astacus (25. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Moin,

ich war vor ca. 12 Jahren mal da. Unsere Unterkunft war direkt am See sehr schön gelegen. Der See hatte darmals Trinkwasserqualität. Da ich mit der Vespa da war, hatte ich nur eine Reiserute mit. Ich habe vom Boot einige gute Hechte gefangen. 

Bestens
Astcus


----------



## arnichris (25. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Hallo vowa !

Angeln ist in Schweden grundsätzlich ohne Fischereischein möglich, allerdings müssen für die meisten Gewässer Lizenzen gekauft werden. 
Dem gemeinsamen Angel-Abenteuer von Vater mit den Kids (wer weiß vllt. auch die Frau/Freundin) steht also nicht im Wege!


----------



## vowa (25. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Um das Rätsel aufzulösen : mein Bruder, ich und jeweils unsere Söhne 

Das sind gute Nachrichten !

@loete
Sind beide gleich gut oder einer empfehlenswerter ?


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Hallo vowa!

Vor ein paar Jahren waren wir etwas weiter südlich von euch.
Und auch in Tingsryd mal zum Einkaufen.

In Blekinge findet ihr eine mehr als ausreichendes Angebot an Ausflugsmöglichkeit, kulturell wie auch familienfreundlich. 
Spontan fällt mir da Ronneby Stadtpark, Sirkön, Mörrumsan Museum, Marinemuseum Karlskrona oder Narturuum Karlhamn (ein MUSS mit Kindern - lässt sich prima mit dem Mörrumsan Museum verbinden) ein.
Die Schären sind ein sehr empfehlenswertes Ausflugsziel und dort gibt es auch immer wieder sehr schöne sandige Badestrände.
Wir hatten im Jahr 2012 ein Ferienhaus direkt am See etwas im Hinterland. Seeehr ruhig und idylisch! Traumhaftes Wetter mit zwei Wochen Badetemperatur tat sein übriges! Was natürlich die Fangerfolge an unserem Haussee doch etwas beeinträchtigte.... trotzdem konnten wir einige Hechte und Barsche erbeuten. Wenn Familienurlaub im Mittelpunkt steht, ist´s perfekt gelaufen, für einen reinen Angelurlaub wär´s zu wenig gewesen...

Wünsch euch viel Spaß und schönes Wetter!

Petri!

Hannes


----------



## vowa (27. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Vielen Dank für all eure Tipps.

Heute geht es los 

Ich werde berichten !


----------



## loete1970 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Fischereischeine werden nicht benötigt. Ich würde den Tipp von Schwefi (Svartegöl) empfehlen, hört sich gut an oder die Anlage in dem zweiten Link von mir.

Die erst genannten Anlage haben wir uns mal angeschaut, geangelt hatte dort aber niemand, es wird dort lt. I-Net-Seite aber wohl auch besetzt.

Viel Spass und Erfolg!!!


----------



## Spiker86 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Ich bin vor 2 Jahren in tingsryd gewesen..
Sehr schöne Ecke da..leider nicht an den von dir genannten See.
Tingsryd Liegt direkt an einem tollem See,dem tiken!!
Habe dort 10 Tage verbracht und schöne Fänge erlebt!!
Klasse See für zander und hecht!
Falls du den tiken beangeln möchtest,ich hätte 
Noch eine Tiefenkarte zuhause liegen!!
Viele Grüße


----------



## vowa (1. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Heute war der letzte Angel-/  Urlaubstag. Tippe hier noch vom Smartphone
aus Schweden. Daher der ausführliche Bericht des erfolgreichen Urlaubs am Freitag.

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## vowa (3. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Nun der ausführliche Bericht 

Am Freitag zu Ferienbeginn fuhren wir los und kamen beinahe staufrei nachts um 01 Uhr in Tingsryd am Ferienhaus an. 
Am Samstag zog es uns dann direkt an unseren Haussee Stora Hensjön. Zunächst versuchten wir ein paar Köderfische zu bekommen, um auf Hecht und Zander angeln zu können. In 3m Tiefe war jedoch nichts los. Auch auf diverse Kunstköder an der Blinkerrute tat sich nichts. Also haben wir uns die Tiefenkarte angeschaut und sind aufgrund der Außentemperaturen (knapp über 0 Grad) zur tiefsten Stelle des Sees gefahren (10m). Und genau dort fingen wir auch die Köderfische. Leider waren auch dort alle Blinkerversuche erfolglos.
Stora Hensjön mit dem Ruderboot des Ferienhauses
[/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i58.tinypic.com/apctoi.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i58.tinypic.com/apctoi.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Am nächsten Tag sind wir an einen Forellenteich (Kulagölen nahe Konga), ca. 15min vom Ferienhaus entfernt, gefahren. Die Tageskarten kosteten umgerechnet 15 Euro pro Person [/SIZE][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][SIZE=3]und 10 Euro für Kids zwischen 10-15 Jahren. Kids unter 10 sind frei.[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Schleppen am Forellenteich[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i62.tinypic.com/wbpfrm.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i62.tinypic.com/wbpfrm.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Wir hatten uns für den Forellenteich entschieden damit unsere beiden Teenager (14 und 16) [/SIZE][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][SIZE=3]einen Fangerfolg haben und motiviert bleiben. Wir hatten keinen Teig dabei und versuchten es daher recht erfolgreich mit Mais und Made. Geschleppt brachten sie uns ab Mittag einige Bisse. Letztlich fingen wir 5 Regenbogenforellen mit mindestens 500 Gramm und eine Lachsforelle von ca. 2Kg.[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i62.tinypic.com/1t28bd.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i62.tinypic.com/1t28bd.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Zum See ist zu sagen, dass er einem Angelverein gehört und jährlich einmal ein großer Schwung Forellen besetzt wird. Also nicht täglich, wie bei uns üblich.[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Abendessen :[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i62.tinypic.com/vowo6r.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i62.tinypic.com/vowo6r.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i62.tinypic.com/vexe8j.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i62.tinypic.com/vexe8j.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Am Montag bin ich dann mit den beiden Teenagern und dem Fishing-Guide ([/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://www.smaland-sportfiske.com/"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://www.smaland-sportfiske.com/[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]) [/SIZE][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][SIZE=3]zu einer gebuchten Tour auf den Tiken (See bei Tingsryd) gefahren. Leider zwang uns die Witterung nach 2 Stunden mit starkem Schneeregen und Wind aufzuhören. Die Jungs waren durchnässt und ihnen war bitterkalt.[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Für Thomas kein Problem. Er brachte uns also wieder zum Ufer und fuhr uns nach Haus. Er schlug vor es an einem anderen Tag zu wiederholen. Nach einem Blick auf die Wettervorhersage einigten wir uns auf Mittwoch.[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Dienstag sind wir nochmal zum Forellensee. Diesmal mit PowerBait-Teig. Doch darauf hatten wir keinen Biss. Erst beharrliches Schleppen mit Mais und Made führte wieder zum Erfolg. Insgesamt fingen wir 15 schöne Forellen. Alle über[/SIZE][SIZE=3]  [/SIZE][SIZE=3]500 Gramm. Da wir eine Fangbegrenzung von 3 Forellen pro Person hatten nahmen wir nur 12 mit.[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Mittwoch holte uns Fishing-Guide Thomas :[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][URL="http://i62.tinypic.com/2rzrrdk.jpg%5b/IMG"][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i62.tinypic.com/2rzrrdk.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/URL][SIZE=3]][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][SIZE=3]dann gegen 08.15h zur Wiederholungstour ab. Die Jungs hatten keine Lust auf eine erneute Bootstour bei 2 Grad und blieben im Ferienhaus. Dafür kam mein Bruder mit der ursprünglich an der Tour nicht teilnehmen wollte. Bei leichtem Schnee und gelegentlichem Regen ging es wieder auf den Tiken. Nach zunächst erfolglosen Versuchen auf Hecht wechselten wir auf Zander. Zunächst fing ich einen ca. 35-40cm großen Zander auf Gummifischen beim Jiggen. Etwa eine Stunde später biss dann der 70cm Zander (knapp über 2 Kg) bei meinem Bruder beim Jiggen auf einen rosafarbenen Gummifisch.[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Mittagspause bei Grillwurst auf einer Insel mitten im See :[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i62.tinypic.com/2d2vea.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i62.tinypic.com/2d2vea.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i59.tinypic.com/ej64jm.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i59.tinypic.com/ej64jm.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Einige Bisse verhämmerten wir leider da uns erstens recht kalt an den Händen war und das Gefühl schwindete und zweitens es sehr windig war. [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Der kleinere Zander[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i59.tinypic.com/2hnc5y0.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i59.tinypic.com/2hnc5y0.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Der größere Zander[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i58.tinypic.com/2i6j8qp.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i58.tinypic.com/2i6j8qp.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]][/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Die Temperatur in den Seen war leider noch so niedrig, dass die Fische noch nicht in der klassischen Frühjahrsbeißlaune waren. [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Für uns war dieser Ausflug ein absolutes Erlebnis und wir werden Thomas ganz sicher nochmal diesen Sommer zum Angeln aufsuchen ![/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Für das erste abgebrochene Guiding mussten wir übrigens nichts bezahlen. Obwohl wir auch knapp zwei Stunden mit dem Boot draußen waren. Ich möchte hier keine Werbung für Thomas machen sondern bin wirklich begeistert gewesen, dass nicht die Wirtschaftlichkeit sondern wir als Angler bei ihm im Vordergrund standen. Es war ihm wichtig, dass wir beide noch zu unserem Fisch kamen. Allein am Mittwoch waren wir effektiv von 9 Uhr bis 17 Uhr auf dem See und angelten mit ihm. Hinzu noch die Zeit das Boot zu Wasser und später wieder an Land zu holen und das ganze noch inklusive Hol-und Bringservice zu unserem Ferienhaus !!![/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Ich hoffe ein paar Eindrücke vermittelt haben zu können. Für Fragen[/SIZE][SIZE=3]  [/SIZE][SIZE=3]könnt ihr mich gern per Mail oder auch hier ansprechen.[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Grüße aus Düsseldorf,[/SIZE][/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Andreas [/SIZE][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## vowa (3. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Ich hab wohl nen Fehler mit den Links gemacht.  Vielleicht kann ein Moderator das wieder geradebiegen ?


----------



## Spiker86 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Ich fand den tiken auch super!!
Thomas ist einfach ein netter und feiner Kerl
Was ich auch vom Udo sagen kann...
Immer da wenn man sie braucht und bei Fragen jeglicher Art immer zur Stelle waren!!
Immer wieder gerne
Grüße Daniel


----------



## skydiver2007 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Toller Bericht #6
 Bin Ende Mai mit Thomas auf dem Tiken


----------



## loete1970 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

prima Bericht #6


----------



## daniel_ (7. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Danke für den Bericht. Puh da wart ihr ja echt zeitig in Schweden unterwegs.
Wäre mir noch eine Ecke zu kalt ;-)


----------



## vowa (21. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Kalt war es tatsächlich, aber die Angellust und das Adrenalin haben uns das gut aushalten lassen.

 Und genau so wie Schwangere nach einigen Wochen der Entbindung aufgrund irgendwelcher Hormone den Geburtsschmerz vergessen (sonst hätten wir ja auch nur Einzelkinder), so haben wir alles Negative bereits verdrängt und für Ende Oktober erneut bei Thomas gebucht  

 #:


----------



## daniel.unglaub (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Moin moin,

ich bin mit meinen Kollegen vom 11.07-17-07 auf dem Tiken unterwegs!
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr ein paar Tipps für uns habt? 

wir sind ganz im Süden vom Tiken und haben nur ein Ruderboot, könnt ihr dort gute stellen nennen bzw habt ihr eine Idee wo ich in der Umgebung eine Tiefenkarte bekomme? 

Ach ja ich hab gelesen das einige von euch eine Tour gebucht hatten, könntet Ihr mir die Adresse oder den Kontakt zukommen lassen? 
Ich hatte gesehen das es bei Smaland Fiske für 3 Personen 2500 Kronen kostet kommt das hin? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Spiker86 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Der See hat an einer Stelle eine Verjüngung 
Wo er nur noch ein paar Meter breit ist 
Wenn du auf der Seite mit der Bank steht,
Einige Meter nach links werfen 
Dort hast du ein Loch von 6 Metern in dem 
Ich immer wieder Zander hatte!!
Ich schau auf meine Karte wenn ich sie finde 
Dann kann ich dir mehr verraten!!
Viele Grüße Daniel


----------



## daniel.unglaub (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Ja geil, dank dir! 
Eventuell buchen wir das Guiding von Smorland Fiske, die können uns bestimmt aucgh noch den einen oder anderen Tipp verraten


----------



## masterstas (17. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Moin,

hat einer noch die Tiefenkarte von Tiken?

Im I-Net finde ich dazu gar nichts, nicht mal einen Shop wo man die kaufen kann.


----------



## diaryofdreams (30. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

Hallo Andreas,
könntest du mir eine Wegbeschreibung zu dem Forellensee Kulagölen zukommen lassen ?
Ich hab ihn bisher über Google nicht finden können.

Vielen Dank !!
Thomas


----------



## W.M. (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> ... Wegbeschreibung zu dem *Forellensee **Kulagölen* ...



Das sind die Koordinaten des Sees: 56.500003, 15.224673

Bei Google-Maps die Satellit-Ansicht verwenden. Bei der Kartenansicht ist das Gewässer nicht drauf.


----------



## kessler (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Stora Hensjön / Tingsryd Südschweden*

......


----------

